# Any tips to find skin's undertones?



## DevinGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

*At first I thought there were just yellow & red under tones - now there are golden, olive, yellow, etc.  How do you tell if you have which?  I'm sorry if there was a post about this already...I didn't see one...

I USED to wear MAC SSF NC40 & it was pretty damn good.  But then I had 2 babies back2back & haven't really been out in the sun much...So then I tried NC40...too dark...then NC37 & it's too pinkish for some stupid reason.  So now I use SPF 15 in NC40...the lighter formulation makes the color not so dark on my skin.  Although the lighter (more sheer) formulation is NOT covering what I need it to.  

So I'd like to branch out...but I'm clueless when it comes to determining if I have an olive or yellow undertone!

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!!*


----------



## ArielleMonai (Aug 13, 2009)

I've found that alot, I mean ALOT of Mac foundations are either too yellow or pink or orange-y. I may get smacked for saying this, but I really love the way Prescriptives does their color matching! They even give you your own perfectly mixed bottle of foundation and you can tell them if you want full coverage or sheer or whatever. And its pretty easy on the skin too, cause I have pretty sensitive skin and it never broke me out. Well, I didn't wear it everyday either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Here's a website that kinda explains about undertones: 

BellaOnline -- The Voice of Women

Hope this Helps!


----------

